# Is enerveit maldodextrine safe?



## Gabrielederiu (3 Sep 2021)

So im 15 and i cycle and run quite often. Before i go to school i normally go for a 7km run or if i have more time i try a 10km run. However, when i wake up earlier, i go ride my road bike. when i go i take a bottle with 1 scoop of maldodextrine with me. Do you think maldodextrine is dangerous?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Sep 2021)

Do you mean maltodextrin ?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maltodextrin


----------



## Milzy (3 Sep 2021)

No, your body will love to burn up that fuel. Maybe a little unhealthy if you’re just sat on the sofa all the time & creating excess calories to store as fat.


----------



## BurningLegs (4 Sep 2021)

Like Milzy said, it’s rocket fuel for training so a great sports drink mix.

I use a 50/50 mix of glucose and malto in my sports drink.

Glucose is the most readily available carbohydrate for your body. Your body can use it right away without any effort converting it. The “problem” with it is that it tastes sickly sweet so isn’t very palatable in a 100% mix.

Maltodextrin doesn’t taste sweet so makes the drink more palatable and is the quickest and easiest thing for your body to turn into glucose.

Maltodextrin is safe. It has been around a long time and used extensively in food manufacturing. Things like cakes and drinks often have maltodextrin in the ingredients.


----------



## cyberknight (4 Sep 2021)

Depends on how far your riding , assuming you have had breakfast then you dont really need it


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Sep 2021)

cyberknight said:


> Depends on how far your riding , assuming you have had breakfast then you dont really need it


I’d mostly echo this….how far are you riding and have you had brekkie?


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Sep 2021)

BurningLegs said:


> Like Milzy said, it’s rocket fuel for training so a great sports drink mix.
> 
> I use a 50/50 mix of glucose and malto in my sports drink.
> 
> ...


Small point of order. Glucose has to be converted to glycogen first before muscles can burn it.
Studies have also shown that glucose from Maltodextrin can be ansorbed into the bloodstream faster than glucose alone. This seems counterintuitive but it’s down to the slower rekease rate from Malto dextrin. A pure glucose load can shut down the stomachs active uptake mechanism.


----------



## Arrowfoot (4 Sep 2021)

At your age , why not see how far your natural body takes you. Unless you are in a competition or on the wrong side of the age spectrum where these things help with endurance and recovery.


----------



## Gabrielederiu (4 Sep 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Do you mean maltodextrin ?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maltodextrin


yea yea maltodextrin my bad i mispelt it


----------



## Gabrielederiu (4 Sep 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> Small point of order. Glucose has to be converted to glycogen first before muscles can burn it.
> Studies have also shown that glucose from Maltodextrin can be ansorbed into the bloodstream faster than glucose alone. This seems counterintuitive but it’s down to the slower rekease rate from Malto dextrin. A pure glucose load can shut down the stomachs active uptake mechanism.


ahhhh ok, but i'd imagine you'd have to take a high dosage of maltodextrine right? im just talking about maybe a scoop and a half per bottle


----------



## Gabrielederiu (4 Sep 2021)

cyberknight said:


> Depends on how far your riding , assuming you have had breakfast then you dont really need it


i normally dont eat before i go cycling or running


----------



## Gabrielederiu (4 Sep 2021)

cyberknight said:


> Depends on how far your riding , assuming you have had breakfast then you dont really need it


normally i start schoool at around 8 30, so if i go for a run, i tend to wake up at 6 30 and be home by 7 10 or 7 30. However, when i go for a bike ride i wake up at 5 30 and im on the road by 5 40 and i ride till 7 40 so i do about 50km. Do you think it's necessary to take maltodextrine in these cases?


----------



## Gabrielederiu (4 Sep 2021)

Milzy said:


> No, your body will love to burn up that fuel. Maybe a little unhealthy if you’re just sat on the sofa all the time & creating excess calories to store as fat.


yeaa i mean luckily i dont rlly taste it so i cant be tempted to drink it like if it were an orange flavoured drink!


----------

